# What is the best Broadhead?



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

Im sure this has been a topic of discussion threw the years, but what is the best broadhead on the market that shoots true and can handle a little bone action if needed? 

I lost the biggest deer of my life last year with a Rage 2 blade so im looking to change. Your thoughts?


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

slick tricks.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I say this will go 8+ pages, but dont know the best broadhead


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Do a search. There is 100 pages of this debate from years of posts.


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

I love this thread every year. Why did you lose your big deer? Why was it rages fault? I shoot rage and have seen it cut through several ribs of 300lb deer and out the other side. I have shot 15-20 deer with my rages and have never lost once since I started using them. So, I have no complaints about rages, yet. Slick tricks are always on the top of everyones list also.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Here we go again


----------



## titan77 (May 13, 2012)

Three blade rage awesome


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

As long as you shoot a mathews, it doesnt matter what kind of broad head you shoot. You will kill every animal every time as long as the arrow comes out of a mathews bow.:thumbsup:


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

You won't dissappointed with slick trick grizz tricks!!!


----------



## Bloodhound (Nov 23, 2009)

Spot on laser broadheads


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I80 ballistic silvertips work pretty good lol


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

archer-1 said:


> Here we go again


------------------------------------------------------------------
WELL,..............it is September afterall.


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

Rage 2 blade! Sorry about your luck


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

The ones that fly the best with your arrows. Not to big, not too small, just the right one! I have never shot the rage, lots of people shoot them, I prefer fixed blades. Trial and error.


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Shot fix blade for years....die hard Rage fan!


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

BlazerBen said:


> Im sure this has been a topic of discussion threw the years, but what is the best broadhead on the market that shoots true and can handle a little bone action if needed?
> 
> I lost the biggest deer of my life last year with a Rage 2 blade so im looking to change. Your thoughts?


G5 Montec or Slick Trick. 
<easy button>


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Always had good luck with G5 Strikers, but this year gonna try Rage just for the heck of it...


----------



## TARPON01 (Apr 22, 2008)

Sorry.... Rage fan 2 blade. Killed over 20 deer and I am not the best shot.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Ditch the bow and get a gun.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Emerald Ghost said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> WELL,..............it is September afterall.


And the rack of broadheads at the hunting store is constantly changing, so I don't see why not have this conversation every year!

I don't know which is best, they all will do the job if the shot is good. I've got muzzy's, blood runners, hell razors and rage 2 blades...the muzzy's will get the first shot this year though.


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

Shoot Muzzys, they can't even hide behind a tree when I sling my Muzzy!


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

The one you can hit the deer with.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Why don't you ask what caliber of rifle or what bullet to use next? You'll get as many answers. 

If you shoot more than 60lbs I would say whatever broadhead flies the best. Under 60 I would say whatever fixed broadhead flies the best. Under 55, whatever cut on contact fixed flies the best. I use American Broadhead Sonics or Slick Tricks. They are both cut on contact and fly straight. I'm shooting 63lbs with a heavy arrow at around 275fps.


----------



## Sea~N~Red (May 16, 2010)

Over 30 kills no loss!! Muzzy!! The bone crusher ... But as everyone just a opinion... But honestly what ever works for you and your bow, muzzy is what my father bought me with my first bow at age 10 it has continued to work killing 2-4 deer with the same broadhead and never change a blade!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Rages are awesome but only good for like one shot. Blades break/bend too easy. Been shooting the 40ke model with no pass through problems pulling 60lbs at 26" but trying the slick trick magnums this year. Look good so far and they are built strong and can be resharpened easily.


----------



## Fishn-on-credit (Apr 27, 2012)

You hit a deer in ideal bow location,2X Lung you shouldn't loose one using field tips...


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Old school Vortex two blade in a mechanical, muzzy in a fixed blade...


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

Slick trick mags


----------



## The Mayor (Aug 20, 2009)

this is thread that has been on Archerytalk for 60 days
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1790525
.........220,000 hits and 4400 replies in just 60 days!!....this is great reading......... Some of your beloved brands dont fare so well. Some do. Having confidence in what you are shooting is a big deal, but thinking there isnt something thats always better is sticking your head in the sand. Otherwise we would all still be shooting those alum broomsticks out of our "Whitetail 2s" with those hideous overdraws just because "Ive never losta deer with it" (all 5 ofm(4 does and forkhorn)........here is the direct link to the results spreadsheet
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AgJEvQwzfDRZdGxzdC15R0JIZDJGQ1J4bVpGV1pTWHc#gid=0


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Shwacker!!!!!!!!!! 

Also like the slick tricks for a fixed blade but if you're shooting it doesn't matter what broadhead you use because you can't hit crap anyhow!


----------



## slayerextreme (Jan 10, 2012)

I've killed 43 with a bow over the years and all of them fell to a 100gr Thunderhead....I've recently moved up to a PSE X-force with Carbon arrows and have them tipped with 2 blade Rages.......have yet to thump one with the new set-up


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Make a bad shot with any broadhead and you won't find it


----------



## cain (Aug 24, 2009)

100% swacker


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

ive killed them with old school satellite's, muzzys, rages, and snuffers.....ive only lost a few(knock on wood) but the ones i lost werent due to the broadhead it was a bad shot on my part.....shoot the ones you are confident in and you will kill alot of overgrown goats


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

for those of you that made real comments in relation to this post thanks to those of you who complained sorry i thought this was a "forum" not a search engine. 

I have been a rage guy for years but i really feel like the metal isnt strong enough i think this year i am going to try the schwackers or the grimreapers that Caspr21 keeps telling me about, thanks for the remarks though guys


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

If you want to stick with a mechanical you might want to check out the nap spitfires. I've shot several deer and hogs with those in the past, always a pass through and awseome blood trail and true field point flight.I just decided to go back to fixed head after trying the grizz tricks last year,I have never shot a fixed head that flys like a field point as these do and man do they leave some big holes!


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Here's my 2 cents on broadheads.

The broahdead is the only part of the entire bow set up that actually kills the animal. Nothing else matters once that arrow is released from the string. Therefore, IMO, it should be a simple, rugged, and reliable as possible. It shouldn't have to "do" anything when it gets to the animal. 

If the blades, tip, the ferrule, anything at all, has to actually do something before the blades can begin cutting vital tissue then it's simply not as reliable, simple and rugged as it should be.

This is why I shoot fixed blade, Slick Trick magnum broadheads. They are as close to 100% reliable as it gets. They are made from 100% steel, there are no moving parts, the blades are thick, extremely sharp and held in the ferrule in a way that the broadhead must be removed from the arrow to take it apart. They cut a huge amount of tissue at 2.25" (more than most mechanicals on the market) and the penetrate through bone and tissue extremely well. IMO they are about as perfect a broadhead design as there is for N.A. game animals.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Shot rage three blade the last five seasons. 15+ deer 100% success, including a couple of gut shots. I always say I'll never pay that much for them again... Then I get the first pics of the season and I'm scared to buy anything else!! Checking the camera Saturday!!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow,....... 4 pages and no one has mentioned the Ram Cats.
I'm a Slick Trick fan, but I may shoot the Ram Cats this season.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Emerald Ghost said:


> Wow,....... 4 pages and no one has mentioned the Ram Cats.
> I'm a Slick Trick fan, but I may shoot the Ram Cats this season.


 i was thinking about trying them too this year. i just really like there (ram cats) concept, but its gonna be hard to get me away from my two blade rage. i will think about it though seriously when buying broadheads in a few weeks. i am just enjoying shooting right now.


----------



## HOOKED (Jul 21, 2009)

Anyone seen the new NAP killzone broadheads? Thoughts? Look pretty good to me, just like a rage except they are spring loaded so they won't open up in the quiver or early on the shot. Only bad point i see is maybe the spring will get meat hide and dirt in it after a shot and not work right again. But they look pretty tempting thinking about trying them out...


----------



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

MAGNUS Stinger Buzzcuts for fixed blade, they are the hardest blade on the market or Rage if your a mechanical fan


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

RAM CATS.. they are DEVISTATING!!!


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

SWACKER 
rage opened in flight ever shot from my bow and are to flimsey.
Youtube search the science of the slice , it will be an easy decision.


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Old school Vortex two blade in a mechanical, muzzy in a fixed blade...


The Vortex's have served me well. They are getting harder to find though.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

I have shot 100 gr Thunderheads for many years and have no reason to try anything else. Have taken many deer over 40 with them. The most important thing is a tuned bow and lots of PRACTICE!! I know guys who spend a ridiculous amount on Bow and set up, best arrows money can buy and the baddest broad head's on the market (must be the best because the cost so much) and practice at the most 2 days before the season. The same guys end up shooting many deer and not finding them due to taking bad shots. We owe it to these deer to practice.


----------



## L Hull (Jan 19, 2011)

Muzzy!!! Shoot your mechanicals into a fifty five gallon drum, then shoot a muzzy. "Bad to the bone" is not just a sales slogan.


----------



## p3bowhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

Haven't tried them yet... but a buddy of mine killed 5 with his bow last year. All with the new rage EXTREME chisel tips. I was there on every ocacsion and as far as the wound channel.....WOW!! SOFT BALL SIZED HOLE. Seemed to have worked out the kinks.


----------



## jjeffrey (Jun 7, 2012)

First u need to get the kinetic energy checked on your bow .that might be y u lose deer with a rage it take a little more energy to make it do its job.as for shooting a 55gallon drum and piece of play wood I have never seen them walk through the woods. Shot placement has a lot to do with it. I shoot rage extreme and have no problems .


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Rage 2 blade from from 40 yds. He ran about 40 yds











Rage 2 blade from 18 yds. He ran about 500 found the next day.. Shot wasn't near as good


----------



## Don2143 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Ram Cats*

I have used a lot of different broadheads over the years. The only broadhead that has failed me was Rage 3 blade. Im trying the Ram Cat 100gr this year, I hear they are tuff.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Slick Trick :thumbsup: They are real Sharp, you get good blood trails :thumbup:


----------



## in the boat (Mar 5, 2010)

I haven't hunted with a bow in years, but am planning on it this year. I hear so many different brands of broadheads it's hard to decide. 3 blade, 4 blade. fixed, or expanding. I'm thinking of going with a fixed 3 blade muzzy but still haven't made up my mind yet.:whistling:


----------



## ONLY1 (Jan 2, 2013)

Field tips....if you hit them in the right spot it doesnt matter what you use!


----------

